# '94 Impala



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Just started on this car this morning. 











It's got three motors, i basically cut away the interior so it will slide over everything with no problem. I fit all the motors in the interior so that i can use the trunk area to add the weights.










Once the front seats are in, the HO's will be hidden. And the dash will cover the front motor pretty well.










I started with a basic hoppin hydros chassis, and modified it to my liking. The kit i have here did not have a stock chassis in it.










Keep the line unrestricted at all times  










I still have to run the rear lines, i will use the knot method for the rear lockup and side to side action










Here is the full lift. 










Smashin bumper!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN THAT REAR LOCK UP IS NICE,NOT TO HIGH NOT TO LOW. :biggrin: IM LIKING IT


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ican already tell your going to be clown the Mini beto Big Body


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 8 2006, 11:22 AM~5736358
> *DAMN THAT REAR LOCK UP IS NICE,NOT TO HIGH NOT TO LOW. :biggrin: IM LIKING IT
> *


I made the ubar as tall as i could while not interfering with the interior. Didn't want it sticking up out the rear window, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 8 2006, 11:24 AM~5736368
> *ican already tell your going to be clown the Mini beto Big Body
> *


It hits 70 scale inches...when you wanna nose up? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 8 2006, 11:29 AM~5736384
> *It hits 70 scale inches...when you wanna nose up? lol  :biggrin:
> *


HOP that thing 70 in ryan ! I cant wait to see it working ! your impala is showing homie ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice bubble Ryan man :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

good job as always :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 8 2006, 09:59 AM~5736486
> *good job as always  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :cheesy:

cant wait to see it with some color  :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks guys, i still need to decide on the color. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

kamelian ..... wouldbe killer.......


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 8 2006, 10:34 AM~5736607
> *kamelian ..... wouldbe killer.......
> *


i agree :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

so your making johns gucci impala


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 12:54 PM~5736684
> *so your making johns gucci impala
> *


um. no ugly ass gucci on my car


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work bro what color are you goin with :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HOW MUCH!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

just messin, i dont have enuff money for that LOL< maybe you should put a tutorial on how to build one of these :worship:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

looking good ! ...i still ahvent finished my 96 impala yet ... but i will get back on it sometime


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 8 2006, 10:57 AM~5736691
> *um. no ugly ass gucci on my car
> *


AT FIRST THATS WHAT I THOUGHT U WERE BUILDING,ONCE U SAID KING OF STREET HOPPERS.THAT GUCCI CAR POP INTO MY HEAD.
HOW DO U MEASURE THE SCALE INCHES????I WANA MEASURE MY HOPPERS IN SCALE INCHES


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 8 2006, 01:19 PM~5736961
> *AT FIRST THATS WHAT I THOUGHT U WERE BUILDING,ONCE U SAID KING OF STREET HOPPERS.THAT GUCCI CAR POP INTO MY HEAD.
> HOW DO U MEASURE THE SCALE INCHES????I WANA MEASURE MY HOPPERS IN SCALE INCHES
> *


thats what popped into my head too. 1mm= 1 scale inch i think


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 8 2006, 02:19 PM~5736961
> *AT FIRST THATS WHAT I THOUGHT U WERE BUILDING,ONCE U SAID KING OF STREET HOPPERS.THAT GUCCI CAR POP INTO MY HEAD.
> HOW DO U MEASURE THE SCALE INCHES????I WANA MEASURE MY HOPPERS IN SCALE INCHES
> *


the king of the streets here in the midwest isn't the gucci impala


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 8 2006, 02:14 PM~5737259
> *the king of the streets here in the midwest isn't the gucci impala
> *


was at one point, isnt pinky now KOS


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

keep up the good work ryan...you always do


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 03:18 PM~5737275
> *was at one point, isnt pinky now KOS
> *


nope

couple weeks ago street life came up with the elco and served em up...went home as king :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! Are you going to do something with the trunk area since you placed the HO's in the interior area?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2006, 04:54 PM~5737663
> *Looks good!! Are you going to do something with the trunk area since you placed the HO's in the interior area?
> *


that's for some weights


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Some weights...damn bro that thing will flip over when you fill the trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2006, 05:18 PM~5737787
> *Some weights...damn bro that thing will flip over when you fill the trunk! :biggrin:
> *


lol, nah. i'm only going to run it on 6volts. i tested it out and it has a nice slow hop


----------



## Martyj2003 (Jun 16, 2006)

Car looks good...make sure we see it after you get some paint on it. :biggrin: 
I have got to try and build a car like this soon...you guys do some amazing work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 8 2006, 01:14 PM~5737259
> *the king of the streets here in the midwest isn't the gucci impala
> *


maybe not but that car popped into my head also.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks great homie


----------



## -[ Big Bounca ]- (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks very good!!! I wish i could build a hopper like that... 


Here's my 94' Impala im working on at the moment:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [ Big Bounca ]-_@Jul 9 2006, 04:48 AM~5740435
> *Looks very good!!! I wish i could build a hopper like that...
> Here's my 94' Impala im working on at the moment:
> 
> ...


Looks clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nice color you got there ....


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

nice color


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is a quick little video of the rear dump action during testing. I want to make sure everything works well before soldering and glueing things.  

http://www.scalelows.com/videos/threewheel.mov


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Love how slow it is ! Its like you said nice and smooth! like a real 1 ! MAN I wish i had your skills


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 9 2006, 12:10 PM~5741750
> *here is a quick little video of the rear dump action during testing. I want to make sure everything works well before soldering and glueing things.
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/videos/threewheel.mov
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here is the switch box, mounted and ready


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

so with 3 switches you get front back 3 wheel or can a switch do more then 1 move ! On my real car it was 1 switch for each move plus 4 switches for each dump !


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 9 2006, 07:32 PM~5743847
> *so with 3 switches you get front back 3 wheel or can a switch do more then 1 move ! On my real car it was 1 switch for each move plus 4 switches for each dump !
> *


he can hop the front side to side and lock up the rear and 3 wheel but he cant pose the 3 wheel


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 9 2006, 10:35 PM~5743863
> *he can  hop the front side to side and lock up the rear and 3 wheel but he cant pose the 3 wheel
> *


oh YES i can :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 9 2006, 10:43 PM~5743897
> *oh YES i can  :biggrin:
> *


Belive me i saw this do a killer three wheel all day long ! SO IT DOES POSE THAT 3 FOR SURE !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i've got front, back, side to side, and three wheel no problem with three switches


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i've got front, back, side to side, and three wheel no problem with three switches


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 9 2006, 08:53 PM~5743959
> *i've got front, back, side to side, and three wheel no problem with three switches
> *


  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT VIDEO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 9 2006, 10:55 PM~5743980
> * I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT VIDEO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you may be in for a surprise


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh damn.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 9 2006, 09:16 PM~5744121
> *you may be in for a surprise
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 9 2006, 09:16 PM~5744121
> *you may be in for a surprise
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good ryan,yall know ill be askin yall mass questions when i build a hopper......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks great!! :thumbsup: It's so funny so many people can't believe you can do all the moves using 3 switches/ 3 motors... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ryan uses a hopper motor with enough torque to make it lock up...when you drop the front you will be able to do side2side action...the U-bar just pivots in the shaft.  

How about using PCB connectors to hook up your ride to the switchbox...I always hated the thick black line dangling from my model cars ass'...










I use these on a couple of rides mounted just under or behind the bumper...excellent stuff.

By the way what cam did you use for the clip?


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

nice work man
looks great. haha i dont think im skilled enough to take on one of those...maybe down the road ill attempt one


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2006, 02:12 AM~5745002
> *Looks great!! :thumbsup: It's so funny so many people can't believe you can do all the moves using 3 switches/ 3 motors... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ryan uses a hopper motor with enough torque to make it lock up...when you drop the front you will be able to do side2side action...the U-bar just pivots in the shaft.
> ...


yep, i am going to put some plugs so i can un hook it. And i just used my digital camera, it takes sucky video with no sound, but it's better then nothing, lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2006, 09:12 AM~5745002
> *Looks great!! :thumbsup: It's so funny so many people can't believe you can do all the moves using 3 switches/ 3 motors... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ryan uses a hopper motor with enough torque to make it lock up...when you drop the front you will be able to do side2side action...the U-bar just pivots in the shaft.
> ...


im one of those people that cant do all the the moves with 3 motors/swithes (and ive been doing this for a while),,,its pretty impossible for me

i need 4 motors/switchs to do what that caprice is doing: 2 for the independent side on the rear, 1 to raise/lower front, and 1 to hop front. Thats 4 in total.

basicly ,i dont see how hes getting the front to stay up for 3wheel pose. Since the front motor is being used to hop it


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 9 2006, 07:43 PM~5743897
> *oh YES i can  :biggrin:
> *


do you leave you finger on the switch


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 10 2006, 09:43 AM~5746122
> *im one of those people that cant do all the the moves with 3 motors/swithes (and ive been doing this for a while),,,its pretty impossible for me
> 
> i need 4 motors/switchs to do what that caprice is doing: 2 for the independent side on the rear, 1 to raise/lower front, and 1 to hop front. Thats 4 in total.
> ...


Those hopper motors have a lot of torque along with the weight in the trunk it will lock up and fall into 3 wheel. With the knot tech at first it's harder to make the car dance smoothly but once you get the hang of it you can do all the moves.
I build all my cars using only 3 motors to do all the moves here you can check out some videos:
JEVRIES VIDEOCLIPS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 10 2006, 09:43 AM~5746122
> *im one of those people that cant do all the the moves with 3 motors/swithes (and ive been doing this for a while),,,its pretty impossible for me
> 
> i need 4 motors/switchs to do what that caprice is doing: 2 for the independent side on the rear, 1 to raise/lower front, and 1 to hop front. Thats 4 in total.
> ...


Sorry for this...explorer hung up on me.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 10 2006, 11:43 AM~5746122
> *im one of those people that cant do all the the moves with 3 motors/swithes (and ive been doing this for a while),,,its pretty impossible for me
> 
> i need 4 motors/switchs to do what that caprice is doing: 2 for the independent side on the rear, 1 to raise/lower front, and 1 to hop front. Thats 4 in total.
> ...


jevries pretty much covered it. but basically the front will stay locked up if you just tap the switch. If you hit it hard and hop the front, the weight of the car drops it back down obviously. But just tap it and it will lock it up. (i'll try to get a vid!)

Then the rear lifts and dumps independantly


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

any paint on it yet? :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 10 2006, 05:00 PM~5748278
> *any paint on it yet?  :dunno:
> *


it's in primer, i'm still undecided on colors


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds kickass man,,,,,


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Hits the 3 real sweet :cheesy:, any way to keep the wheels from wobling back and forth? Maybe some stips of styrene where the axels slide?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Jul 10 2006, 06:22 PM~5748735
> *Hits the 3 real sweet :cheesy:, any way to keep the wheels from wobling back and forth? Maybe some stips of styrene where the axels slide?
> *


i did that to the rear, but not the front yet


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

dude can you pm me or post the instructions to how you built that.Im thinking of applying this to my 58 impala


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

1ofaknd can u pm me about a prive on one of thos but a lil driffent


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

couple new pics


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Is there any how-to on how to make these hydro cars?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jul 11 2006, 07:57 PM~5755505
> *Is there any how-to on how to make these hydro cars?
> *


just follow along with the pictures, they are pretty self explanatory


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im learnin more from these guys....


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt....any progress 1ofaknd :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Aug 6 2006, 03:26 PM~5912935
> *ttt....any progress 1ofaknd :cheesy:
> *


not yet 

i did get some paint for it though :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 8 2006, 04:13 PM~5736329
> *Just started on this car this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


nice the lock up is great and the moves are smooth. looks great


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 10 2006, 04:16 AM~5744121
> *you may be in for a surprise
> 
> 
> ...


damm where did u find that at ? any more pics


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 2 2006, 12:33 PM~6092377
> *damm where did u find that at ? any more pics
> *


he makes them


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 03:52 PM~5737148
> *thats what popped into my head too. 1mm= 1 scale inch i think
> *



no no!! its 1\25th sclae so take your mesurements and multiply by 25


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by patdeman_@Sep 2 2006, 04:13 PM~6093011
> *no no!! its 1\25th sclae so take your mesurements and multiply by 25
> *


the 1mm=1 scale inch is just a quick reference that's close without having to use quarters and halves and thirty-seconds and shit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hey 10fakind, where did u find those motors at, i been tryin to find a set and i can't seem to find em anywhere,.

any info will help.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 3 2006, 01:43 PM~6096288
> *hey 10fakind, where did u find those motors at, i been tryin to find a set and i can't seem to find em anywhere,.
> 
> any info will help.
> *


The ones i used on here i got from a source a long time ago, they don't sell them anymore though.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt............ :cheesy:

any progress???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 5 2007, 02:46 PM~6911437
> *ttt............ :cheesy:
> 
> any progress???
> *


little bit


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 wat kind of paint is that


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 5 2007, 04:54 PM~6912383
> *:0  :0 wat kind of paint is that
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 5 2007, 04:54 PM~6912383
> *:0  :0 wat kind of paint is that
> *


It is House of Kolor Kandy organic green over zenith gold metallic base. Then on top of the kandy there is a custom mix of pearl powders (that's the blue and green sparkles you see)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LIKIN THAT GREEN


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2007, 03:57 PM~6912961
> *LIKIN THAT GREEN
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2007, 05:43 PM~6914286
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT, progress RYAN :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 01:48 AM~6917752
> *X3
> *


X4


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

thats's some nice work! i like the stance, looks like it should! professional job, man, i am impressed! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

any new info on this one? really wanna see your magic! hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Feb 23 2007, 07:14 PM~7338908
> *thats's some nice work! i like the stance, looks like it should! professional job, man, i am impressed! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



stance?? its on a paint stand...


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

this is a sick build, i love the paint!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love that green!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 26 2007, 01:11 PM~7355809
> *stance?? its on a paint stand...
> *



i take it u havnt seen page one :uh: :twak:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 26 2007, 02:11 PM~7355809
> *stance?? its on a paint stand...
> *



:0 lol, i mean how it's locked up :biggrin: ...i did read the entire posting, but my post was just after the paint stand...lol.

good work, i do like that paint!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

:biggrin: *has there been any progress on this one? i'd really like to see more.*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hes prolly got some extra details hes workin on,on it..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2007, 04:37 PM~7501661
> *hes prolly got some extra details hes workin on,on it..
> *


yea, he probably does


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

:0 hno: hno: :thumbsup: hehehehe.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

hey what kind of material do you use to make your ubars or are they premade? cause they look pretty strong. well stronger then paperclips anyways lol. i know paper clips are good for 1:64 but whats good for 1:24? and does hoppin hydros or pegasus sell in any of the hobby shops in the states?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 19 2007, 08:31 PM~7509528
> *hey what kind of material do you use to make your ubars or are they premade? cause they look pretty strong. well stronger then paperclips anyways lol. i know paper clips are good for 1:64 but whats good for 1:24? and does hoppin hydros or pegasus sell in any of the hobby shops in the states?
> *


hoppin hydros makes premade ubars, we have a few in stock.

I made mine from some thick rod i had laying around


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

i remember i used to make em out of hangers... safety clips.... :biggrin: been awhile since i built a ride with dro's though.. last one i built was a 61 impala convertible... almost looked like street lifes impala.... shit stood up and came back down.... dont know wut happend to it but still got that big bad motor ...


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2007, 06:34 PM~7509569
> *hoppin hydros makes premade ubars, we have a few in stock.
> 
> I made mine from some thick rod i had laying around
> *


yeah well do you know if like hobbytownusa has some hoppin hydro stuff in stock or if they even carry them cause i am headding up to grand forks for spring break and i am bringing alot of cash to buy model stuff with i was just wondering if they sell that kind of stuff in grand forks


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 19 2007, 08:16 PM~7509975
> *yeah well do you know if like hobbytownusa has some hoppin hydro stuff in stock or if they even carry them cause i am headding up to grand forks for spring break and i am bringing alot of cash to buy model stuff with i was just wondering if they sell that kind of stuff in grand forks
> *


yea, i know the hobby town around me sells that shit.. but around me its expensive


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7509975
> *yeah well do you know if like hobbytownusa has some hoppin hydro stuff in stock or if they even carry them cause i am headding up to grand forks for spring break and i am bringing alot of cash to buy model stuff with i was just wondering if they sell that kind of stuff in grand forks
> *


they might, it depends on the owner. our hobby town only stocks a few aftermarket model items. maybe a few things from detail master and 2 or 3 sets of wheels at any one time, that's it.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 19 2007, 07:43 PM~7510222
> *they might, it depends on the owner. our hobby town only stocks a few aftermarket model items. maybe a few things from detail master and 2 or 3 sets of wheels at any one time, that's it.
> *


ok thank you for the help i will just stock up on some flocking and wheels there i guess lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

this thing is getting built...but it doesn't hop anymore!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 21 2007, 02:22 PM~7523293
> *this thing is getting built...but it doesn't hop anymore!
> *


what? you aint making it hop why not? that looked like it was going to be soo cool


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 21 2007, 06:56 PM~7524192
> *what? you aint making it hop why not? that looked like it was going to be soo cool
> *


couldn't get it working smooth enough, so i scrapped the idea, it'll be a fully detailed car


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 18 2007, 04:47 PM~7502226
> *yea, he probably does
> *


SMARTASS :biggrin: 

hows that one comin big homie....


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 21 2007, 07:02 PM~7525244
> *SMARTASS :biggrin:
> 
> hows that one comin big homie....
> *


read above he said he couldnt get it to hop smoothly so he scrapped it and it will be a fully detailed car.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 21 2007, 07:08 PM~7525293
> *read above he said he couldnt get it to hop smoothly so he scrapped it and it will be a fully detailed car.
> *


i read everything that was typed,i just was pitchin him shit since he replyed back with that answer,its just how i communicate with him....

with anyone that knows me,knows ima smartass too....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lmfao


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

oo lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 22 2007, 03:52 PM~7531380
> *lmfao
> *


x2

any new updates big homie?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2007, 12:44 PM~7547441
> *x2
> 
> any new updates big homie?
> *


everything is done except for the suspension and engine, waiting on some chrome for that.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks to biggs for coming through on a few chrome parts, If it wasn't for that i wouldn't have gotten it done in time for the show.

Only thing i need to do is fix that tiny piece of gold foil, shit falls off like nothing :uh:

also, it's got a little lead in the trunk, it stands on the bumper whenever you wanna pose it up :biggrin: 

Sorry for the shitty pics, It's well below the norm for me, but i had to borrow a camera for these  There's a number of details that i'd like to show, but can't


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn ryan that one turned out killer....


very very nice...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats clean :thumbsup: 
cant wait to see better pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice job! can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks damn good! 

That gold foil, does it always fall off easy? I need to try it. I've only used the chrome so far.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 26 2007, 11:41 PM~7783136
> *That looks damn good!
> 
> That gold foil, does it always fall off easy? I need to try it. I've only used the chrome so far.
> *


it's not as sticky as regular chrome, kind of fragile.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks good Ryan! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD RYAN!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 u takin that to the may 5th show?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 29 2007, 02:11 AM~7795111
> *:0 u takin that to the may 5th show?
> *


it'll be there


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Came out clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## B Dup (Jan 4, 2007)

Yo That Shit Looks Tight..... Where Did U Get It?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2007, 10:12 AM~7795723
> *it'll be there
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Dup_@Apr 29 2007, 10:32 AM~7795926
> *Yo That Shit Looks Tight..... Where Did U Get It?
> *


where did i get what?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Dup_@Apr 29 2007, 08:32 AM~7795926
> *Yo That Shit Looks Tight..... Where Did U Get It?
> *


he built it...

read through thread before making comment :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

that impala looks real good bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

New finished pics!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love that car!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like you been doing some good building !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2007, 02:41 PM~7931435
> *Looks  like  you  been  doing  some    good  building !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice touch with the windshield washer fluid :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thats sick!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thats tight as hell ryan good job man


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 damn 1ofakind thats tight


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THE UNDIES LOOK NICE RYAN


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 18 2007, 12:44 PM~7931470
> *nice touch with the windshield washer fluid :thumbsup:
> *


SAW IT BUT DIDNT REALLY THINK MUCH.......................CAME OUT GOOD 10FAKIND


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking tight!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

FINISHED PRODUCT IS KILLIN EM HOMIE....MAJOR THUMBSUP....


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

that is awesome.......i love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

it started out at a 3 motor hopper/dancer and now it doesn't look like it has u bars and looks like a regular model i'm confused??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Jun 27 2007, 09:23 PM~8190645
> *it started out at a 3 motor hopper/dancer and now it doesn't look like it has u bars and looks like a regular model i'm confused??
> *


read the topic, that'll help


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey ryan how many sheets of gold BMF did it take to put on the car?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 29 2007, 12:50 AM~8199545
> *hey ryan how many sheets of gold BMF did it take to put on the car?
> *


.15 sheets :dunno: 

anyway, i added some pinstripes to the car, here is the trunk. Also got them on the hood, fenders, and under the door handles


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Still for sale also if anyone wants to buy it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love the stripes.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S CLEAN RYAN.. :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i might just get it from you...let me see how my money run first


----------

